# Nissan GT-R runs the Nurburgring with a time of 7.38



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nissan GT-R runs the Nurburgring with a time of 7.38


----------



## Vspec95 (Nov 1, 2007)

*non vspec*

i think the car was a non vspec ??? i heard the vspec model is coming out next year and it will have a little more power and be lighter any one no if that is true????


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the V-spec was made to honor the wins it had it wasnt any lighter or faster it was heavier and a lil slower because of the "extras" it came with

the N1 version's of the previous GTR's were lighter and faster

also that time of 7:38 was done on street tires where as the corvette zo6 did it in a time of 7:25 on race tires imagine the time the GTR could have had with racing tires....


----------



## Vspec95 (Nov 1, 2007)

Shadao said:


> the V-spec was made to honor the wins it had it wasnt any lighter or faster it was heavier and a lil slower because of the "extras" it came with
> 
> the N1 version's of the previous GTR's were lighter and faster
> 
> also that time of 7:38 was done on street tires where as the corvette zo6 did it in a time of 7:25 on race tires imagine the time the GTR could have had with racing tires....


a vspec GTR is alot faster on the race track then a non vspec coz of its Advanced 4wd system and ets-pro if u watch bestmotoring videos they test non vspec's and vspec in r33 models and the vspec is alot faster around the track i mean really pulling away from the non v and also are faster in straight line coz they are much faster of the line with the active rear diff and the do alot of little tests and the vspec are alot faster at them it shows that all nissans race cars are vspec. non vspc is just a every day street spec of the GTR vspec is what u buy if u really want to go out on the race track u should watch some vspec vs non vspec videos u might learn alittle more about what v spec THE ONLY EXTRAS THE VSPEC CAME WITH WAS TO MAKE IT FASTER THEN THE NON V SPEC AROUND A RACE TRACK


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

eat my arse dood, learn some respect, did i personally attack you? did i do anything to warrant such an attack...

i own a freakin GTR do you? lets see these so called comparisons? or are you just gonna e-thugg it up and say that you are right and im wrong....

and how much is ALOT faster.. a couple seconds? also who was driving them? rthe driver makes a big difference... 

either way i doubt you or i will own the new one, but im fine with that as i already own a GTR32


----------



## nightman (Nov 5, 2007)

Shadao said:


> eat my arse dood, learn some respect, did i personally attack you? did i do anything to warrant such an attack...
> 
> i own a freakin GTR do you? lets see these so called comparisons? or are you just gonna e-thugg it up and say that you are right and im wrong....
> 
> ...


im 100% with you vspec95 i cant belive that shadao would even think that a non vspec is faster lol nissan made the vspec to be faster thats y it come out lolol man vspec95 was right man u dont no shit about GTR's shadao if u did u would no that vspec is faster every one knows that the first model r32's did not come out with vspec then in the later model's some vspecs come out and were alot faster they made vspec to make the car alot fater 

VSPEC IS FASTER THAT HOW NISSAN WANTED IT TO BE AND THATs HOW NISSAN MADE THEM AND THATS THE END OF THAT SO GO AND LEARN SOME MORE ABOUT GTRS SHADAO COZ RIGHT NOW U DONT NO SHIT JUST LIKE VSPEC95 SAID 

dont bother writing back shadao coz we dont care what u say coz if u dont even no some thing so easy like whats faster vspec or non vspec then we no u dont no shit 

vspec is the race model man non vspec sucks shit its 4 the ppl who did not have the money to buy vspec when they came out


----------



## kelvintwt (Nov 15, 2007)

the actual model is nissan skyline gt-r r35?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

NO its the Nissan GTR and the chassis code is R35 

this car DOES NOT have the SKYLINE name, the skyline name will continue to be represented by the G35 and G37 which in North american is an infiniti but in japan it is the Nissan Skyline

and people say i dont know what im talking about psshhhh


----------



## nightman (Nov 5, 2007)

Shadao said:


> NO its the Nissan GTR and the chassis code is R35
> 
> this car DOES NOT have the SKYLINE name, the skyline name will continue to be represented by the G35 and G37 which in North american is an infiniti but in japan it is the Nissan Skyline
> 
> and people say i dont know what im talking about psshhhh




IF YOU DID NOT NO THAT A VSPEC IS FASTER THEN A NON VSPEC THEN U DONT NO SHIT FULL STOP THE NEW VSPEC GTR IS COMING AND AND IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FASTER THEN THE GTR THAT JUST COME OUT JUST LIKE EVERY MODEL VSPEC WAS FASTER R32 AND R33 SO U DONT NO SHIT BRO FULL STOP TALKING IT UP LIKE YOU NO GTRS AND U DONT NO SOME THING SO EASY AS THAT LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

lol too funny

the Vspec is not gonna be SOOO Much faster... get a brain...

you make it sound like the Vspec is gonna do the nur in 6mins

do you even know which models of skylines even had a vspec? and Vspec-II?

the R32's did but they didnt add anything that made the car soooo much faster, the only things that were added were "17" BBS mesh wheels covering larger Brembo brakes" and "The clutch actuation changed from a push to a pull system" and "an active rear differential" and then A year later the V-Spec II appeared with a new sticker and wider tires.

that must make the car soooo much faster

The R33's had a Vspec but the only thing different about it was it had an active rear diff, but it was an option available on the other cars so i dont consider this to be a true vspec, if anything they added the vspec sticker to sell more and charge more for it

then the R34's Vspec which was offered in three different trim lines Vspec, Vspec-II and Vspec-II Nur

R34 Vspec had Additional aero parts, brake ventilation ducts, diffuser.... this must have been what gave it all that extra fastness around the track

R34 Vspec - II Additional aero parts, brake ventilation ducts, diffuser and carbon fibre bonnet with NACA duct. so the Vspec-II must have smoked the Vspec

and the R34 Vspec-II Nur Additional aero parts, brake ventilation ducts, diffuser and carbon fibre bonnet with NACA duct N1 motor, 300 km/h speedo the N1 motor is the only thing that could even make the difference in times...

i know what im talking about and i baby my GTR i have to know what im talking about because i have a GTR


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i thought it was made pretty clear that in the u.s. the skyline name wouldnt make it. thats why we have g35's and g37's and not skylines... it was a big issue when it was unveiled that nissan would get the gtr and not infiniti... unless i missed something?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> i thought it was made pretty clear that in the u.s. the skyline name wouldnt make it. thats why we have g35's and g37's and not skylines... it was a big issue when it was unveiled that nissan would get the gtr and not infiniti... unless i missed something?


it had nothing to do with the skyline name not being able to make it in the usa market, if anything it would increase the sales...

the problem with the skyline name is that they are using it for the G35 and G37 in japan and its under the nissan name where as here they are under the infiniti name... if they had released the new GTR as a skyline they would have had to release it under the infiniti brand name and nissan felt that doing so would lower sales since many purists who buy nissan only buy nissan and it was also felt that if they had brought the GTR out under the infiniti brand name many people wouldnt even know about it since infiniti = rich...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

reading back, i see how i miswrote that.
i meant that the skyline name wouldnt make it here because nissan of japan didnt want it to be a skyline over here - not because the name itself wouldnt make it... sorry for the confusion.
i do see what youre saying about the purists part of it however.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

What the hell was the question again? I don't know much about the new GT-R(skyline), yes a V-spec is a "little" better than non (if both where strait from the show room floor) however, unless it was V-spec II then it really wouldn't matter, and would depend more on the driver.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

even then the Vspec - II only had wider tires over the Vspec, which you can get anywhere

the whole point of the Vspec models were to celebrate all the victories the GTR accumulated in JGTC racing

the best trim line originally offered with the GTR's was the N1

but that changed with each new generation of the GTR


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Shadao said:


> even then the Vspec - II only had wider tires over the Vspec, which you can get anywhere
> 
> the whole point of the Vspec models were to celebrate all the victories the GTR accumulated in JGTC racing
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what wikipedia said ...almost verbatum, but what they didn't say is that has suspention up-grades and a slightly more stout engine, and in the V-specII these additions were tuned insead of just being thrown at the car ...oh, and yes, I almost forgot, it also came with larger tires.


----------



## Big_Carp (Dec 29, 2007)

Impressive time. The new GTR is unbelievable!


----------

